# Top 10 tips to know if you have PMS



## Shelley (Jun 10, 2010)

*Top ten tips to know if you have PMS*10. Everyone around you has an attitude problem.

9. You're adding chocolate chips to your cheese omelet

8. The dryer has shrunk every last pair of your jeans.

7. Your husband is suddenly agreeing to everything you say.

6. You're using your cell phone to dial up bumper stickers that says, "How's my driving? Call 1-800-EAT-SH**."

5. Everyone's head looks like an invitation to batting practice.

4. You're convinced there's a God and he's male.

3. You're counting down the days until menopause.

2. You're sure that everyone is scheming to drive you crazy.

1. The ibuprofen bottle is empty and you bought it yesterday


----------



## red beans (Jun 14, 2010)

This is funny!


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2010)

Too funny Shelley!!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 10, 2010)

I love this and it just so happens that it applies to me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela43 (Aug 14, 2013)

I will have to remember that one!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Aug 17, 2013)

Hahahaha, too funny! I love #10!!


----------



## medspa (Mar 2, 2014)

very interesting.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 12, 2014)

HAHAHAH I deff have some of these! Like shrinking stuff in the dryer!


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 13, 2014)

This was actually very funny, I like all of them. Good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leecia (Apr 16, 2014)

lol love it!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

too funny. And once you get on your period it's like "oh well that explains it". Luckily I just get a bit moody and bloated, no weird cravings and cramps are controllable (knock on wood!)


----------



## Serainie (Jul 30, 2014)

Love it, so true x) Sadly I also have a craving for food every 4 hours when I have pms. Why do men not suffer this!?


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome and interesting... I told about this platform to my cousin and she was fan of this... really... Keep posting the good stuff


----------



## Shotryyu (Jan 20, 2020)

HAHA It is quite funny and even true sometimes))


----------

